# Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering



## crazyXgerman (Oct 28, 2007)

I am looking at ordering an iPod adapter kit for my car, but would like to confirm with you that I got all my ducks in a row before I pull the trigger








My car:
2003 VW GTI VR6 w/Monsoon radio and Panasonic 6-disc CD changer in the trunk.
My iPod:
Currently have an iPod Nano and an iRiver. Planning to replace the iRiver with an iPod touch at some point.
My shopping list:
- Dice Electronics i-VW-R 
- 42nd Draft Designs 42-002 radio removal keys 
I have read the Dice installation guide and it seems easy enough that even somebody like me (while handy with tools and comfortable with building 'puters don't know jack about cars and car electronics) can install it.
I am aware that 
- it will disconnect the 6-disc CD changer 
- I will not see the song info on my Monsoon radio display
- the iPod I can control via the radio or iPod interface
- the iRiver can be connected via 3.5mm Aux input but only controlled directly
My questions:
Can somebody confirm that the iPod touch dock connector works with the Dice i-VW-R?
Is there anything I am missing, not aware of, should consider first?
Thanks much for your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering (crazyXgerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyXgerman* »_My questions:
Can somebody confirm that the iPod touch dock connector works with the Dice i-VW-R?
Is there anything I am missing, not aware of, should consider first?
Thanks much for your help!


you'll want to change the switch setting to ipod mode on the Dice unit when you install it for propper functions with the iPod touch
beyone that you're all set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mygreyfast88 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering ([email protected])*

once its switched to iPod mode can u change songs from the stock head unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering (mygreyfast88)*

Yup, you can still change tracks from the radio when using Simple iPod mode. The more advanced functions (changing playlists or albums within playlists) is not supported through the radio.


----------



## mygreyfast88 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering ([email protected])*

so i flipped up the ipod switches, and now i cant control anything from the radio.....are both the switches supposed to be up? do I change anything on the radio switches?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Confirming iPod parts for my car before ordering (mygreyfast88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mygreyfast88* »_so i flipped up the ipod switches, and now i cant control anything from the radio.....are both the switches supposed to be up? do I change anything on the radio switches?

Hello,
If all switches are flipped up, that is DICE (advanced) mode where radio control is available and iPod control locked out on the new generation of iPods. If you flip the two iPod Config switches (two on the right) down to the ON position, that is Simple iPod mode, allowing for new gen iPods to be unlocked, and limiting radio control to only next/previous track. When changing switches, make sure to reconnect the module as well to reset it. The two left switches (Car Config switches) should remain up in the OFF position.


----------

